# [v] Xbox 360 320GB GoW 3 Edition &amp; Playstation 3 80GB



## Tyke (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

verkaufe eine neue und unbenutzte Xbox 360 320GB Gears of War 3 Limited Edition (neu&OVP) + Warhammer 40K: Space Marine (ebenfalls neu&OVP). Preis: 315€ inkl. Versand.

Zudem möchte ich euch auch noch eine Playstation 3 Fat 80GB anbieten. Die Konsole befindet sich in optisch gutem und technisch einwandfreiem Zustand. Dazu gebe ich noch einen Controller, ein AV-Kabel sowie die Bedienungsanleitungen (wenn ich sie denn noch finde ).
Zusätzlich kann ich zur Konsole noch Resistance 3 in der Survivor Edition anbieten.
Preislich dachte ich hier an 235€ inkl. Versand.

Ich bin gerne bereit über die Preise zu reden und verkaufe auch gerne nur Teile von meinen Angeboten. Schreibt mich doch einfach an und macht mir ein Angebot 

MfG


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Dezember 2011)

Beim Cyber Monday zugeschlagen oder was?


----------



## Tyke (3. Dezember 2011)

Das auch


----------



## Tyke (8. Dezember 2011)

Preisupdate


----------

